# تيار عالي وفولتية عالية؟



## zamalkawi (24 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
أحاول الآن صنع دائرة قيادة لمحرك DC، وأستعمل دائرة ال H-Bridge دائرة متكاملة رقم L298، وسؤالي هو، حيث أن الحد الأقصى لهذه الدائرة هو 2 أمبير، فأنا أبحث عن متكاملة مثلها ولكن بتيار أعلى، وأريدها أن تكون أيضا رخيصة الثمن. أتوقع أن تكون المتكاملة ذات التيار الأعلى أغلى ثمنا، ولذا لا أتوقع أن تكون بنفس ثمن ال L298، ولكن أتمنى ألا تكون أغلى كثيرا
التيار الذي أريده هو في حدود 5 أمبير
وهل من الأفضل الحصول على متكاملة جاهزة، أم تكوين ال H-Bridge من عناصره الأساسية؟

أما السؤال الآخر فهو مصدر التيار المستمر، فللحصول على مصدر تيار مستمر بأمبير عالي، وسعر معقول، أستخدم باور سابلاي خاص بالكمبيوتر التقليدي. المشكلة أن أعلى جهد يمكن الحصول عليه هو 12 فولت، وهذا قليل بعض الشيء، وبالبحث عن باور سابلاي صناعي 24 فولت وذي تيار كافي، 10 أمبير مثلا، أجد أنه غالي الثمن جدا، فكيف يمكن الحصول على باور سابلاي مناسب بسعر مناسب؟​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (25 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ازيك يا زملكاوي

شوف يا حبيبي بالنسبة للبور سبلاي البورات الحديثة الخاصة بالكمبيوتر هناك منها انواع تباع منفصلة تصل قدرة الخرج إلى الف وات ولكن يلزمك اجراء بعض التعديلات لرفع جهد الخرج

ولكن رأيي أن تقوم بشراء البور بالموصفات التي تريدها تماما من على النت وهم يفصلونه لك تفصيلا حسب مواصفاتك

بالنسبة لدائرة قنطرة h أعتقد انه في التيارات العالية يجب بناء دائرة منفصلة المكونات وليس استخدام متكاملة

مع ملاحظة ان 5 أمبير تيار ليس عاليا بل يعتبر متوسط ويمكن شراء دائرة تقود هذا المحرك بسعر رخيص

والصينيون لم يتركوا شيء

ناس شغالين 

يارب نشتغل ونبقى أحسن منهم


----------



## zamalkawi (25 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الرد أخي طارق
بخصوص الباور سابلاي، لم أفهم قصدك. أنا بالفعل اشتريت باور سابلاي منفصلة ولكن أعلى فولت فيها هو 12 فولت وأنا أريد الوصول إلى 24 فولت أو على الأقل 18 فولت
ولم أجد باور سابلاي بسعر مناسب أحصل منه على التيار المطلوب، حيث أن ميزة الباور سابلاي للكمبيوتر أنها تنتج بكميات كبيرة للمستهلك وليست للصناعة لذا فسعرها مناسب جدا، أما الباور سابلاي التي أريدها فربما لا توجد إلا للأغراض الصناعية وأخشى أن يكون سعرها عال، لذا سؤالي هو هل يمكن الحصول على مثل هذا الباور سابلاي بسعر مناسب؟ 

أما بالنسبة للقنطرة، فأنا أفضل أن تكون عبارة عن متكاملة جاهزة حيث أن خبراتي في الإلكترونيات ضعيفة، وأريدها أن تكون 5 أمبير على الأقل، والأفضل 10 أمبير
فهل تعرف رقم متكاملة جاهزة وتكون بسعر مناسب؟


----------



## الامبراطور (25 مايو 2010)

شوف ياباشمهندس
انت عندك بور سبلاى خاص بالكمبيوتر
البور بتاعه عاليه
الحل: روح اشترى نفس النوع ونفس البور بالضبط
او اشترى 2 بور جديد نفس المواصفات (حاليا سعرهم رخيص وتحصل بور عالى)

اول حاجه علشان تشغل البور سبلاى
اشترى سوتش اون-اوف باثنين كونتاكت. كل ناحيه منه (كونتاكت) توصل فيها الرجل رقم 14 و15 من الكونكتور الكبير يعنى ناحيه للوحده الاولى وناحية للوحده التانية
تانى حاجه وصل لكل بور سبلاى مقاومه 47 أووم واحد وات بين الاحمر(5 فولت) و الاسود (الارضى).
هذه المقاومة تجعل الوحدة تعمل بكفاءة (هى عبارة عن حمل على الوحده).

تانى حاجه ازاى نحصل على 24 فولت:
(من الاحسن انك تفصل كل الاسلاك من الوحدتين ماعدا الاصفر و الاسود وطرف واحد احمر من كل وحدة والاطراف الخاصة بالسويتش).
وصل الاسود من الوحده الاولى بالاصفر من الوحده التانية....... واديهم شريط لحام مش محتاجينهم
يتبقى ايه
يتبقى الاصفر من الوحدة الاولى و هو +24
و الاسود من الوحدة التانية وهو الطرف السالب لل 24
ملحوظة هامة جدا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
يجب عزل الطرف الارضى من البور سبلاى الاول (الطرف الاسود) عن العلبة المعدنية والارضى من المدخل 220


----------



## الامبراطور (25 مايو 2010)




----------



## الامبراطور (25 مايو 2010)




----------



## zamalkawi (25 مايو 2010)

الف شكر يا باشا
أنا نويت أأجل موضوع الباور العالي دلوقتي
بس عندي سؤال
مفهمتش ال47 أوم دول حيعملو ايه بالظبط؟
الحاجة التانية، ينفع آخد ال5 فولت بتاعة اللوجك من الكابل الأحمر؟ وهل لو ينفع، يا ترى آخدها مباشرة ولا أحط مكثف عشان يفلترها؟
وبالمثل، ال 12 أو ال 24 فولت أفلترهم ولا مش لازم؟


----------



## الامبراطور (25 مايو 2010)

لو هتاخد بور من ال 5 فولت مفيش داعى للمقاومات 47 اووم
بالنسبة للمكثفات لو هتشغل مواتير ستيبر او دى سى لايوجد داعى لها
اما بالنسبة للدوائر (الكنترول) يجب وضع مكثفات فلتره وتنعيم بدائرتك سواء 12 او 5 او 24


----------



## zamalkawi (26 مايو 2010)

وجدت بالفعل بعض المتكاملات ذات 5 أمبير
ولكن سأستمر مؤقتا بال l298 إلى أن أجد أنني أحتاج تيار أعلى
وأعتقد أنني سأكتفي أيضا مؤقتا بال 12 فولت إلى أن أجد أنني أحتاج ما هو أعلى


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (26 مايو 2010)

وفقك الله يا زملكاوي توكل على الله اي معلومه انا في الخدمه


----------



## tawfik509 (6 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا ياباشمهندس على ذلك الشرح ولكن يتبقى استفسار 
اذا كان الوحدتين مختلفتين من ناحية قيمة الوات مثلا وحدة ٣٥٠ وات والاخرى ٤٥٠ وات ووصلناهم بنفس الطرقة المذكورة فما هي الاثار الناتجة عن ذلك ؟ واكرر لك الشكر


----------



## zamalkawi (21 أكتوبر 2011)

لست متخصصا أخي، ربما علينا أن ننتظر رد الأخ طارق بلال
ولكن على حد علمي، فإنه مع ثبات الفولتية، فإن التيار الأقصى هو ما يحدد القدرة القصوى
وبالتالي نضع التيار الأقل في حساباتنا
فلو مثلا الوحدة الصغيرة كانت لها تيار أقصى 7 أمبير والأخرى 9 أمبير، فنحن ملتزمون بتيار أقصى 7 أمبير
والله أعلم


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 أكتوبر 2011)

في حالة التوصيل على التوالي فقط كما بالرسم إجابتك سليمه يا زملكاوي


----------

